
Become an Ultralearner – Scott H. Young on the Artists of Data Science Podcast - harpreetsahota
https://theartistsofdatascience.fireside.fm/scott-h-young
======
harpreetsahota
Scott H Young a writer, programmer, traveler and avid reader of interesting
things. For the last ten years he's been experimenting to find out how to
learn and think better. Today he swings by the show and talks to us about how
we can master hard skills faster!

QUOTES

"The way that mental models become useful is when you really spent a lot of
time thinking about them, not when you just heard their name and kind of
written them down and understood a few sentences." [00:13:54]

"There is a certain type of person, I guess you could say that like they do
need to stop reading, they need to actually start just taking action on things
and implementing things." [00:24:23]

"The possibilities of learning are a lot more vast than you've maybe
previously considered." [01:02:17]

CONNECT WITH SCOTT Website:
[https://www.scotthyoung.com/](https://www.scotthyoung.com/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/scotthyoung/](https://twitter.com/scotthyoung/)

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottYoung/](https://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottYoung/)

SHOW NOTES

[00:03:30] The struggles on the path to becoming an ultralearner

[00:06:22] The pitfalls of motivation

[00:13:18] The benefits and limits of mental models

[00:16:32] The difference between knowing the name of a thing and knowing the
thing

[00:23:33] Is reading making you stupid?

[00:26:23] The danger of learning theories and not applying them

[00:27:37] You need to do more than just homework

[00:29:27] What to do when you’re stunned into inaction

[00:33:36] Luck to destiny

[00:40:27] How can we use ultralearning to accelerate, transition, or rescue
our careers?

[00:41:46] Why is it that we procrastinate?

[00:42:55] Mental habits to combat procrastination

[00:45:40] You’re more ready than you think you are

[00:49:32] How can we mitigate the distraction of our mind?

[00:53:27] The principle of intuition

[00:59:47] Building expert intuition

[01:02:04] What's the one thing you want people to learn from your story?

[01:03:25] The random round

~~~
rkhassen9
I sure appreciate these show notes with the time stamps. I wish every podcast
and YouTube lecture had them!

~~~
harpreetsahota
Just doing my part to make the user experience a good one!

